

Remixing Ubuntu for the Enterprise Desktop - sciurus
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1002

======
dougbarrett
This is interesting. When I used to work for a major non-profit, they laughed
at the fact I said switching to Linux would be pretty cool because licensing
fees alone are more expensive compared to the deals that Windows is giving
them.

This must be Ubuntu's answer to those speculations.

